# Server move



## Admin (Aug 18, 2008)

We're upgrading servers, so there'll be some downtime today, starting soon.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## Admin (Aug 18, 2008)

So far so good - expect a few hours downtime to start at around 2230UTC (about an hour).


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2008)

Server is back up! Sorry for the extended downtime - it's often par for the course with these things. If you find any new problems, we'd like to hear - please make a note in this thread, and we'll see what can be done.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hi guys. Thanks for the warning and the info*
*I am having to log in each time I reply to a post and most do not go through*
*But then again...I am on dial up*
*Will this improve with time?*


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

When I click on view unread post, it takes me to the front page, instead of the first unread post in the journal... happened in each one I have gone to so far..


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> When I click on view unread post, it takes me to the front page, instead of the first unread post in the journal... happened in each one I have gone to so far..


Sorry! Does it take you to the RIU front page, or the front page for a particular forum?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

front page for the fourms.. and seems a lot is missing in the control panal as well..


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hi guys. Thanks for the warning and the info*
> *I am having to log in each time I reply to a post and most do not go through*
> *But then again...I am on dial up*
> *Will this improve with time?*


It will definitely improve. It must be pretty frustrating with a dialup and losing posts..

As RIU's never been moved before, there's the odd surprise of how it's lodged itself into the old server and things required just aren't there when we move - a bit like moving house and finding out the new person hasn't put in any lightbulbs. Or windows. Or doors.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

admin said:


> It will definitely improve. It must be pretty frustrating with a dialup and losing posts..
> 
> As RIU's never been moved before, there's the odd surprise of how it's lodged itself into the old server and things required just aren't there when we move - a bit like moving house and finding out the new person hasn't put in any lightbulbs. Or windows. Or doors.


I got my hammer and saw!! Ill bust a few windows and doors!!


----------



## born2grow (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea i've been experiencing problems of one sort or another for about 2 weeks...hit and miss...


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ok thats great thanks *


admin said:


> It will definitely improve. It must be pretty frustrating with a dialup and losing posts..*yeah cause i'm not easily frustrated. *
> 
> As RIU's never been moved before, there's the odd surprise of how it's lodged itself into the old server and things required just aren't there when we move - a bit like moving house and finding out the new person hasn't put in any lightbulbs. Or windows. Or doors.


*Ok cool. I don't know much about computers but trust will have it up and running better than ever. *

*I suppose a congratualtions is in order for 'the move' *

*Congratulations. *


----------



## Emperor2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

I lost all my posts on my page also and I am High speed not dial up...where did my posts go? Hopefully not lost forever.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*Where are the bars..ie..activity..etc ????*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*Is this because of a move to Canada (Calgary)..Damien ? Industries ???? *


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

Emperor2008 said:


> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


*Miss RIU did you ???*


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 19, 2008)

ROFLMAO.... so many stressed out stoners today..... oh well... at least it's a good sign that RIU is near and dear to its members hearts. It's all good....glad to see the site back up... I'm sure all the little kinks will be worked out shortly.

Congrats on the new server 

The thing that I laughed the most about is how RIU roped me into playing Gold Miner for 2 hours last night. Damn that stupid game hooked me and reeled me in. I only got to level 5 or 6... can't remember which but it was the one with the skulls in the mine.


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Where are the bars..ie..activity..etc ????*


have you got them back now?


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2008)

Emperor2008 said:


> I lost all my posts on my page also and I am High speed not dial up...where did my posts go? Hopefully not lost forever.


have they come back yet?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

yup here on my end


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2008)

> *Ok cool. I don't know much about computers but trust will have it up and running better than ever. *
> 
> *I suppose a congratualtions is in order for 'the move' *
> 
> *Congratulations. *


* 
Thanks lacy we actually had to get 3 bad ass servers and split it up between them..... This way hopefully we dont have to do this again for a while.
*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

admin said:


> have you got them back now?


*Yes....thanks.....*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*no.........................opps...yes now ..thanks*


----------



## Lacy (Aug 19, 2008)

*LMAO!!! well I like the sound of that....bad ass servers*

*for all your bad ass members...*

*love the new icon btw...kiss-ass...lol*





rollitup said:


> Thanks lacy we actually had to get 3 bad ass servers and split it up between them..... This way hopefully we dont have to do this again for a while.
> [/i][/b]


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Aug 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Thanks lacy we actually had to get 3 bad ass servers and split it up between them..... *This way hopefully we dont have to do this again for a while.*
> [/i][/b]


Gold miner was really fun, however (I made it to the 16'th lvl). Thanks.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Gold miner was really fun, however (I made it to the 16'th lvl). Thanks.


I only got to level 4... I think I would actually like to see that thing for good!!~ lol


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 19, 2008)

*Morning Lacy..Like I told you on the phone your "view public profile" thingy still comes up that stupid red message box..never seen that before..yesterday that is...... I want to see what you got yourself in shit again for....  *


----------



## Emperor2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mines good now..Thanks


----------

